# CUPS config for laptop w/ no parallel port?

## pangloss

i'm getting the "Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job xxx" error in my cups log (1.1.15-r2) after following along in the Desktop Guide printing section.

i do have ghostscript installed (7.05.3-r1) but i don't see pstoraster in /usr/lib/cups/filter/ (i'm not sure that this should matter since my printer is also a postscript printer).

i'm trying to print over the network to an HP LaserJet 6MP that has an older model, external JetDirect print server. my laptop doesn't have a parallel port (a fujitsu p2110) so i didn't even bother to enable any of the parallel port options in my kernel config. i can definitely print just fine from windows.

any ideas/suggestions?

----------

## Kabuto

Didn't say how you configured, so here is some basic steps.

1. Go to http://www.linuxprinting.org and select your printer model.  It will recommend Postscript driver.  Select that and select your printer again for the .ppd file.

2. Save the .ppd file to /usr/share/cups/model

3. Go into cups web interface http://localhost:631  (Start cups daemon if not started)

4.  Configure for AppSocket/HP JetDirect  and give it your ip address of the jetdirect.

5.  You should see the new printer when you select printers.

BTW. pstoraster is not needed for postscript, only PCL mode.

----------

## pangloss

thank you kabuto!    :Very Happy: 

i had even recompiled my kernel w/ par port options (knowing that this couldn't possibly help, but hey, i was desperate).

now if only i could get my laptop's friggin built-in wireless nic working i could finally dump my old windows workstation and follow through on my resolution to use linux exclusively as of this semester. at least i can now print my papers  :Wink: 

for any who may follow in these footsteps, i found the ppd file (linked from linuxprinting.org) at http://hp.sourceforge.net/

i didn't download/install the esp files.

also, after adding the printer in cups, you should configure the printer--i had to do things like set tray autoselect and the amount of ram in the printer.

anyway, thanks again kabuto!

----------

